# Linked images in sigs turn the whole line into a link



## Destructobot (Nov 17, 2008)

When people have images in their sigs that have hyperlinks, the entire horizontal line becomes a link, even the area outside of the image. This is really annoying when I accidentally click a link when I'm just trying to focus the window.

I'll try and turn my sig into an example and then update this post.


*Edit:* I figured it out. See post 8 in this thread.

*Edit 2:* It turns out that this happens for any linked images that have [ left ], [ right ] or [ center ] tags inside the [ url ] tags. It's not limited to signatures, that's just where you most commonly see justified images.

*Edit 3:* Okay, I've narrowed it down to the actual bug. When [ left ], [ right ] or [ center ] justified elements are inside [ url ] tags, the entire horizontal space becomes a link. It doesn't matter if it's text or images, and it doesn't have anything to do with being in a signature.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Nov 17, 2008)

Seems like a browser issue to me, it's not happening in Chrome


----------



## Minox (Nov 17, 2008)

Weird, I don't notice what you're describing at all. I've clicked several times horizontally from your sig, but only when clicking your sig I reach what you link to.


----------



## Law (Nov 17, 2008)

I think I only remember having that issue with one members signature (I think it was Mei-o?).

Nothing weird seems to be happening to yours from my point of view.


----------



## Banger (Nov 17, 2008)

MAD_BOY said:
			
		

> Seems like a browser issue to me, it's not happening in Chrome


Same here. Also nothing in firefox either.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't get my sig to do it. Joey R.'s current sig does it. See here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1557815


----------



## DarthYoshi (Nov 17, 2008)

At first your sig did NOT have a link in the white space, but then I refreshed the page and it does now. Weird.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 17, 2008)

Okay, I figured it out. This happens when the sig is justified (left, right or center), and the justification tags are inside the url tags.

This will produce the bug:
	
	



```
[url="http://gbatemp.net/"][left][img]http://i36.tinypic.com/2d7iufp.jpg[/img][/left][/url]
```

This won't:
	
	



```
[left][url="http://gbatemp.net/"][img]http://i36.tinypic.com/2d7iufp.jpg[/img][/url][/left]
```


----------



## Minox (Nov 17, 2008)

It does exactly what you said it would do now, and I have to agree that it's damn annoying.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 17, 2008)

I wonder if this is actually limited to images in sigs?








Edit: I guess not.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 17, 2008)

Now I'm wondering if this even has anything to do with images.

L
I
N
K

I guess not.


----------



## Banger (Nov 17, 2008)

yup I had a feeling it had to do with having the "link" outside of an alignment code.


----------



## Vague Rant (Nov 18, 2008)

If it helps any, I can replicate this in Opera.


----------



## Costello (Nov 18, 2008)

It's a completely normal behavior...
Doesn't it make sense to you when you look at the code?

CODE

sig


knowing that divs have a default width of 100%...


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 18, 2008)

Well when you put it that way, I still think it's annoying. I take it there's no easy way to make the link apply to the elements inside the div rather than the div itself? Then again, one programmer making their code do something incorrectly to compensate for someone else writing bad code might violate a Microsoft patent.


----------

